# Newcastle/North East game?



## richy (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone fancy a knock this week as all my mates go back to work on tuesday and Im dying for a game? I dont go back till the 10th and I havent played since sept.

I dont mind travelling as I know many courses around here are still closed (mine included).

Just let me know Im free most of the week.

Cheers


----------



## john0 (Jan 3, 2011)

Would have loved to as I havent touched a club for the last 5 weeks, but unfortunately back at work tomorrow


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone fancy a knock this week as all my mates go back to work on tuesday and Im dying for a game? I dont go back till the 10th and I havent played since sept.

I dont mind travelling as I know many courses around here are still closed (mine included).

Just let me know Im free most of the week.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Hi Richy

I am Kev and I am very very new to golf.(I have not put in for a handicap yet and still need to have lessons)I have rarely played a game with anyone other than my brother since I started playing.

But I would like to have a game with another player sometime.My course Ryton about 5 miles west of Newcastle on the Tyne,re-opened a couple of days ago....but as things stand I think I am unable to play until the weekend.I also try to play midweek morning games in the winter (around 8.15 tee offs).

Although I am a member at Ryton the nearest course to where I live (Rowlands Gill ) is Garesfield at High Spen.I love playing that course.

Where do you play at Richy?

Kev


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm from winlaton mill and would fancy a game this weekend 8th or 9th if anyone fancies it. 

Not played Garesfield yet, so far only played Matfen, Longhirst and Hobson


----------



## richy (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone fancy a knock this week as all my mates go back to work on tuesday and Im dying for a game? I dont go back till the 10th and I havent played since sept.

I dont mind travelling as I know many courses around here are still closed (mine included).

Just let me know Im free most of the week.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Hi Richy

I am Kev and I am very very new to golf.(I have not put in for a handicap yet and still need to have lessons)I have rarely played a game with anyone other than my brother since I started playing.

But I would like to have a game with another player sometime.My course Ryton about 5 miles west of Newcastle on the Tyne,re-opened a couple of days ago....but as things stand I think I am unable to play until the weekend.I also try to play midweek morning games in the winter (around 8.15 tee offs).

Although I am a member at Ryton the nearest course to where I live (Rowlands Gill ) is Garesfield at High Spen.I love playing that course.

Where do you play at Richy?

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Alright Kev

Ive only been playing about a year and I play at Gosforth (think I'll be leaving when my membership runs out  ).

My uncle is a member at Garesfield and was thinking of joinning there. I'd be up for a game most of the time to be honest.


----------



## richy (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm from winlaton mill and would fancy a game this weekend 8th or 9th if anyone fancies it. 

Not played Garesfield yet, so far only played Matfen, Longhirst and Hobson
		
Click to expand...

Nice list of courses. I could make this weekend I think. Where were you thinking?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice list of courses. I could make this weekend I think. Where were you thinking?
		
Click to expand...

your call. I'm not sure where is open at the minute so if you have any ideas let me know

Anyone else fancy it? walk off the new year beerfest


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice list of courses. I could make this weekend I think. Where were you thinking?
		
Click to expand...

your call. I'm not sure where is open at the minute so if you have any ideas let me know

Anyone else fancy it? walk off the new year beerfest
		
Click to expand...

Kevin/Richy

If your both able to play either this saturday or sunday then my course at Ryton is open at the moment.

As it stands I am able to play either day (I am hoping my brother can play too )

 The visitor fee with a member at ryton is around Â£8-Â£10 in the winter,not bad eh.

If you both can play either day then we could leave it until later in the week to decide which day,as me being a member I can get visitors on with me around mid-morning even though competitions are on.

How does that sound lads?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 3, 2011)

sounds good to me and I'm free both days

anyone mind if I bring a friend? my mate may or may not be available but I'm up for it regardless

Kev


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone fancy a knock this week as all my mates go back to work on tuesday and Im dying for a game? I dont go back till the 10th and I havent played since sept.

I dont mind travelling as I know many courses around here are still closed (mine included).

Just let me know Im free most of the week.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Hi Richy

I am Kev and I am very very new to golf.(I have not put in for a handicap yet and still need to have lessons)I have rarely played a game with anyone other than my brother since I started playing.

But I would like to have a game with another player sometime.My course Ryton about 5 miles west of Newcastle on the Tyne,re-opened a couple of days ago....but as things stand I think I am unable to play until the weekend.I also try to play midweek morning games in the winter (around 8.15 tee offs).

Although I am a member at Ryton the nearest course to where I live (Rowlands Gill ) is Garesfield at High Spen.I love playing that course.

Where do you play at Richy?

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Alright Kev

Ive only been playing about a year and I play at Gosforth (think I'll be leaving when my membership runs out  ).

My uncle is a member at Garesfield and was thinking of joinning there. I'd be up for a game most of the time to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

Hi again Richy
Same here been playing 18 hole golf since March after starting at par 3 last xmas.

I have a big decision to make come March between staying at Ryton or joining Garesfield,it will deffo be 1 or the other.

I have been lucky so far to have played around 10 courses already...Ryton,Garesfield,Burnopfield(Hobson),Prudhoe,Stocksfield,Linden Hall,Tynedale(Hexham),Allendale,Wallsend,and a couple in Scotland called Colvend and Innerleithen.Love playing other courses!

When did you get your handicap? I am itching to put in for mine in March

Kev


----------



## richy (Jan 3, 2011)

sounds good to me and I'm free both days

anyone mind if I bring a friend? my mate may or may not be available but I'm up for it regardless

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good also and should be free both days.


----------



## richy (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi again Richy
Same here been playing 18 hole golf since March after starting at par 3 last xmas.

I have a big decision to make come March between staying at Ryton or joining Garesfield,it will deffo be 1 or the other.

I have been lucky so far to have played around 10 courses already...Ryton,Garesfield,Burnopfield(Hobson),Prudhoe,Stocksfield,Linden Hall,Tynedale(Hexham),Allendale,Wallsend,and a couple in Scotland called Colvend and Innerleithen.Love playing other courses!

When did you get your handicap? I am itching to put in for mine in March

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate

I go mine around june(ish) but I havent been able to play in any comps yet due to working away and the weather. Hopefully I'll be ok this year. Im defo up for a knock this weekend


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm from winlaton mill and would fancy a game this weekend 8th or 9th if anyone fancies it. 

Not played Garesfield yet, so far only played Matfen, Longhirst and Hobson
		
Click to expand...

Alreet Kevin

Matfen and Longhirst 2 of the longer courses then? I have played Hobson a few times,nice course.But arnt they all.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 4, 2011)

It claims that longhirst is only 5643yds on the lakes (harder course with loads of water) but I would have thought it to be longer. It certainly seems longer than hobson and matfen but that could have just been the way it is laid out.

Longhirst is where I've played most, just as pay-per-play. I've been playing every month now for 2 years, but I've decided to step up my game and play more often.

I've friends at Beamish and Matfen, but am looking to spend this year 'touring' the north t find a club I like. It would have to be going some to beat longhirst though. Especially with the choice of 2 courses


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm down in Boro and will probably be looking for weekend games a bit further into the year.


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 4, 2011)

It claims that longhirst is only 5643yds on the lakes (harder course with loads of water) but I would have thought it to be longer. It certainly seems longer than hobson and matfen but that could have just been the way it is laid out.

Longhirst is where I've played most, just as pay-per-play. I've been playing every month now for 2 years, but I've decided to step up my game and play more often.



I've friends at Beamish and Matfen, but am looking to spend this year 'touring' the north t find a club I like. It would have to be going some to beat longhirst though. Especially with the choice of 2 courses
		
Click to expand...

Ryton plays around 6300 on the whites the comps tees I play off the yellows around 5800 suits me fine as I struggle with distance.With the winter greens on and 4/5 forward tees as well I would guess the tees are playing around 5400 at the minute.

The course at the moment is struggling after the bad weather has hit it...could be very wet and muddy in parts at the weekend.Wont put me off at all.I just love playing,me the enthusiastic novice.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 4, 2011)

think I'll use lake balls and keep my decent ones for drier times. I've heard many stories about balls getting so well plugged in the ground they have been left in and given up on.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 5, 2011)

Any thoughts yet lads? (lasses?)

I'm open to ideas about when/where we play (company fuel card) but just as long as it isn't too expensive a round. We are in a recession after all. Actually thats a lie, I've just bought new irons and a new 3 wood when I hadn't planned to.

I've tried the irons at the driving range and cant wait to get them onto the greens.


----------



## richy (Jan 5, 2011)

Im happy to play anywhere thats open.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 5, 2011)

I think that's anywhere now. 

I'd be happy playing anywhere and would be happy to take you guys up to Longhirst. If we get a round for 12pm then it's only a tenna a man but bare in mind the times it gets dark. We can book anytime before that for Â£20.

I'm not sure elsewhere but wil look around clubs on the internet


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 6, 2011)

I am a bit confused lads!!!
Earlier in this post I got the impression we were going to play at my club Ryton.
I am also happy to play at longhirst for a tenner.But I would need a lift I am not a car driver.
Also what we need to look at are the weather forecasts for Sunday/Saturday for the courses/areas.I will check the weather situation when I get in from work late Thursday night.
Also dont no yet if my brother woulde be playing,and kevin you mentioned a pal might want a game?
This is my 1st chance to come on this website tonight been pre-occupied by Newcastle 5 West Ham 0.

One thing about playing at Ryton is it tends to be open when other courses nearby can be shut.....

Like I say lads I am happy to play either Ryton or Longhirst.
I can still play EITHER day,1st choice Sunday.
Cheers  Kev


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 6, 2011)

I though I'd replied to this but mustn't have worked

My friend isn't playing as he is a driving instructor and has new clients to just me and my new irons.

I only mentioned Longhirst as wasn't sure if Ryton had been decided on. I'm happy to play Ryton as I've played there before and it's closer to home. Just need a time and day then. I'm free both saturday and sunday anytime so just let me know.


----------



## lordingsy (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm down in Boro and will probably be looking for weekend games a bit further into the year.
		
Click to expand...

Me too mate. Supposed to be having a game with bozza over in darlo soon as well if you fancy it. I know we talked about this before but nothing happened. You played recently?

Chris


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 6, 2011)

I though I'd replied to this but mustn't have worked

My friend isn't playing as he is a driving instructor and has new clients to just me and my new irons.

I only mentioned Longhirst as wasn't sure if Ryton had been decided on. I'm happy to play Ryton as I've played there before and it's closer to home. Just need a time and day then. I'm free both saturday and sunday anytime so just let me know.
		
Click to expand...


Hello Kevin & Richy

Well if its ok with Richy Ryton it is then

I would still love to play Longhirst in the future (thanks for lift offer there}

Checked the weather forecast snow due on Friday  
But fair/sun predicted for Sat & Sun  but cold.

I will be itching to play on saturday but sunday is the better day for me.If you can both make Sunday that would be great otherwise I can still play Saturday.

As members competitions are likely to be on BOTH mornings we cannot book a tee time.We just have to fit in with the comp.I played a few weeks ago like that and it wasnt a problem.
I suggest if suitable to all of us a time range for Sunday would be say 10.30-10.45 looking to tee off.

If saturday has to be later for me,say 11.45/12pm

I will Private Message you both a bit later tonight

Kev


----------



## richy (Jan 6, 2011)

Sunday will be better for me now as Ive just found ou I have to work saturday night in Fenwicks (didnt want to go into work after playing ).

By the way hows the course looking as I played with a mate today at Chester le street and you couldnt judge anything as the balls were skidding off the temps with the ice?


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 7, 2011)

Sunday will be better for me now as Ive just found ou I have to work saturday night in Fenwicks (didnt want to go into work after playing ).

By the way hows the course looking as I played with a mate today at Chester le street and you couldnt judge anything as the balls were skidding off the temps with the ice?
		
Click to expand...

So its Sunday then............if the weather allows us

I cant see my course Richy from where I live its 5 miles away!..lol

Would imagine ground be hardish eveywhere with the colder temps/frost.

I can ring the club up on saturday and find out the conditions mate- but I will play regardless as long as course open.

Have you got transport to ryton? do you need the postcode if you have sat nav?

Kevin: I can make my way down to winlaton mill for a pick up if that ok?

Kev


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 7, 2011)

brrrr I cant believe it's snowing

My new Yonex 3i 3 Wood has arrived today so can wait to give it a whack this weekend


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 7, 2011)

Sunday will be better for me now as Ive just found ou I have to work saturday night in Fenwicks (didnt want to go into work after playing ).

By the way hows the course looking as I played with a mate today at Chester le street and you couldnt judge anything as the balls were skidding off the temps with the ice?
		
Click to expand...

So its Sunday then............if the weather allows us

I cant see my course Richy from where I live its 5 miles away!..lol

Would imagine ground be hardish eveywhere with the colder temps/frost.

I can ring the club up on saturday and find out the conditions mate- but I will play regardless as long as course open.

Have you got transport to ryton? do you need the postcode if you have sat nav?

Kevin: I can make my way down to winlaton mill for a pick up if that ok?

Kev
		
Click to expand...

PM me your address and I can come to get you


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 7, 2011)

brrrr I cant believe it's snowing

My new Yonex 3i 3 Wood has arrived today so can wait to give it a whack this weekend 

Click to expand...

aye the snow could put the course in danger of closure 

nice one new club....how long you been playing golf then?


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 7, 2011)

Sunday will be better for me now as Ive just found ou I have to work saturday night in Fenwicks (didnt want to go into work after playing ).

By the way hows the course looking as I played with a mate today at Chester le street and you couldnt judge anything as the balls were skidding off the temps with the ice?
		
Click to expand...

So its Sunday then............if the weather allows us

I cant see my course Richy from where I live its 5 miles away!..lol

Would imagine ground be hardish eveywhere with the colder temps/frost.

I can ring the club up on saturday and find out the conditions mate- but I will play regardless as long as course open.

Have you got transport to ryton? do you need the postcode if you have sat nav?

Kevin: I can make my way down to winlaton mill for a pick up if that ok?

Kev
		
Click to expand...

PM me your address and I can come to get you
		
Click to expand...


Cheers....will do


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 7, 2011)

brrrr I cant believe it's snowing

My new Yonex 3i 3 Wood has arrived today so can wait to give it a whack this weekend 

Click to expand...

aye the snow could put the course in danger of closure 

nice one new club....how long you been playing golf then?
		
Click to expand...

2 years. Only got into it when my best friend said he was have a golf break for his Stag Do. Being the best man I had to take part and got the bug.

Not played a huge amount but enough to get me below 30 and decide to invest in decent gear


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ne/newcastle_forecast_weather.html

Saturday forecast 2 degrees

Sunday forcast 4 degrees

Fingers crossed this dusting disappears quick so the ground doesn't freeze completely


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/ne/newcastle_forecast_weather.html

Saturday forecast 2 degrees

Sunday forcast 4 degrees

Fingers crossed this dusting disappears quick so the ground doesn't freeze completely
		
Click to expand...


Aye...some rain showers forecast too which should help get rid of the small covering of snow


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 7, 2011)

lads:did you get my PM's?


----------



## richy (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope the weather sorts its self out like. Im iching for a game even tho my driving is shocking a the moment


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope the weather sorts its self out like. Im iching for a game even tho my driving is shocking a the moment 

Click to expand...

Aye lets see what happens tomorrow with the weather.

My driving is ok at most times the rest of my game is more of a struggle


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 8, 2011)

looking good for tomorrow lads big improvement in the weather


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 8, 2011)

ok lads, should we say to meet at Ryton around 10.15?

Satty, I'll pick you up around 10 if that's ok?


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 8, 2011)

aye 10 am fine


----------



## richy (Jan 8, 2011)

aye 10 am fine
		
Click to expand...

Ive sent you a PM


----------



## golfstick (Jan 8, 2011)

where bouts you guys playing? not to intrude haha


----------



## richy (Jan 8, 2011)

Ryton I believe


----------



## golfstick (Jan 8, 2011)

very  nice, hope its in good nick with this weather, never played there before but herd decent things about it, right down my the river if i remember


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 8, 2011)

Just as an ice breaker before tomorrow, a quick intro

I'm 28 years old and from winlaton mill. I'm getting married in april and have a 3 year old daughter with my fiance.

I work in prudhoe and run a specialist vehicle adaptation company for disabled drivers & passengers. I went to Northumbria uni and finished my degree in 2006 before joining the company I'm with as Business Manager.

I got into golf thanks to my best friend and have been playing for 2 years, but only managed to play every other month, mainly at longhirst. I'm not getting a membership this year as the wedding is costing a fortune, but will be looking/hoping to play every other week.

I'm hoping that by using this forum I can meet new people and try a few different courses before commiting to a membership in the future

Kev


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 8, 2011)

very  nice, hope its in good nick with this weather, never played there before but herd decent things about it, right down my the river if i remember
		
Click to expand...

Golfstick-I am a member there played on Tuesday and course is struggling after the bad weather.Hopefully it play a bit better tomorrow.Yeah its right by the Tyne and 5 holes run alongside it.

Its a lovely course when the weathers right,tight fairways,great greens.Trying to stay straightish imperative.With winter greens on and 4/5 forward tees it only playing to around 5,200 at minute.


----------



## golfstick (Jan 8, 2011)

maybe if theres space i could join u guys for a round some time the next time u play?


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah why not..no worries


----------



## golfstick (Jan 10, 2011)

how did your game go lads?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm down in Boro and will probably be looking for weekend games a bit further into the year.
		
Click to expand...

Me too mate. Supposed to be having a game with bozza over in darlo soon as well if you fancy it. I know we talked about this before but nothing happened. You played recently?

Chris
		
Click to expand...

I haven't swung a club since early November but am intending to hit the course big time as soon as I can. Probably now is I've done something to my back when acting the idiot when drunk.   Hoping it's just a muscle pull so I can get back in the game asap.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 12, 2011)

how did your game go lads?
		
Click to expand...

Game went well. My score wasn't great as I was freezing and hadn't swung a bat properly since November. Also bust open a wound on my finger on the first hole and there was blood everywhere. I was so cold it frozen itself shut though.

The course was canny but was hard on the first 4 holes, then softened a little once in the sunlight.

Kev and Gordon (his brother) were good lads to play with and hope to join them again. Also got a chance to use my new Wilson D-fy irons and was impressed and looking forward to playing alot more.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone potentially up for a game next weekend, 29th or 30th?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 27, 2011)

sorry working.


----------

